# What must a 16 year old do ?



## Deena Amelene (Nov 12, 2013)

I am 16 and I am planning I traveling on a plane. I am not sure what I am suppose to do first. Do I give the people my luggage? Do I keep my ticket with me? When do I show them my ticket? PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 12, 2013)

Deena Amelene said:


> I am 16 and I am planning I traveling on a plane. I am not sure what I am suppose to do first. Do I give the people my luggage? Do I keep my ticket with me? When do I show them my ticket? PLEASE HELP ME.


This is a site that discusses Amtrak train travel, so if you're traveling on a plane, you've come to the wrong place. Did you mean train? If not, what airline are you on? There are some here who could give you some advice and help.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 12, 2013)

Call the airline's phone number and ask the questions. You may spend a while on hold. The process is not overly complicated. I do not think you are even in the "Unaccompanied minor" status. Not sure where the break point for that is now, but I don't remember any hassles in dealing with that travel for our kids unaccompanied at that age.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

No sixteen year old in 2013 would be this clueless about how to use the internet.

Must be some sort of scam or sting or something.


----------



## buddy559 (Nov 12, 2013)

If this is your first plane trip do not worry. Just go to the ticket counter of your airline, It you need to check bags they will take them from you at the check in line, if you can carry on , they will let you know. ( they would prefer you carry on and will help you do so if at all possible).


----------



## George Harris (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> No sixteen year old in 2013 would be this clueless about how to use the internet.
> 
> Must be some sort of scam or sting or something.


Yup. However, I have no idea what the objective is. Using a female sounding name. Maybe something sex related?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

George Harris said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > No sixteen year old in 2013 would be this clueless about how to use the internet.
> ...


Your guess is as good as mine.

I would advise the admins and moderators to monitor PM's when stuff like this shows up.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 12, 2013)

The internet is easy, but the verbage on airline websites may not be.

Deena - when you get to the airport, follow the signs to your airline's check-in counter. They will check your bags if they are too big to be carried-on. They will also issue your boarding pass.

Keep your boarding pass handy and walk over to security. They will check your boarding pass against your ID. If you are bringing your bags with you (carry-on), you will set the bags on the conveyor. Put your shoes, belt, jacket, purse, and laptop in the plastic bins (they're stacked at the beginning of the conveyor). Everyone else will be doing the same thing, so you can watch them if you need a little help. Your bags and bins will go through the X-ray machine while you go through the scanner. The TSA agent will tell you what to do and when (you hold your arms up above your head, and then they'll tell you when to put them back down).

Once you go through the scanner, watch for your bags and bins and collect all of your stuff. Your boarding pass will show your gate. Follow the signs to your gate and wait for your flight to be called. They will probably board you in groups, depending on the airline. Your boarding pass will tell you which group you are in. Once your group is called, just walk to the plane and go to your assigned seat. Put your carry-on in the bin above your head or under the seat in front of you.

If you checked your bags, you'll collect them after your plane lands. The airport you're flying into will have signs directing you to "Baggage Claim", and there are signs above the conveyors that list your airline and flight to help you figure out which conveyor to stand near. The bags will come out eventually; sometimes it takes a little while.

I hope you have a great flight!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I would advise the admins and moderators to monitor PM's when stuff like this shows up.


The mods and admins have no business going through people's PMs, nor do they have the time to do so. I certainly don't want them reading my mail.

The OP is also a guest, so she can't even send any PMs to monitor.

Her question to me sounded very earnest - what's the harm in just giving her a straight answer like Sarah did?

Accusing her of trying to scam people or "something sex related" is wildly out of line.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 12, 2013)

Guests can't send PMs or receive them. The staff can't see anyone's PMs except ones we write or receive.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> The internet is easy, but the verbage on airline websites may not be. Does no one remember being 16? Be nice. This could be someone's daughter or niece.


Okay, so let’s break it down then.



Deena Amelene said:


> What must a 16 year old do ?


Red Flag #1: There is no need to focus the subject entirely on your age, especially when you're claiming to be a minor.



Deena Amelene said:


> I am 16...


Red Flag #2: There is no need or benefit to including your age as the very first detail in your very first line of your very first post, especially when you're claiming to be a minor.



Deena Amelene said:


> …I am planning I traveling on a plane.


Red Flag #3: The post has absolutely nothing to do with 95% of what’s contained in this forum and is unlikely to land here by accident or by legitimate search.



Deena Amelene said:


> Do I give the people my luggage? Do I keep my ticket with me? When do I show them my ticket? PLEASE HELP ME.


Red Flag #4: The questions provide no details of what spawned them, no explanation for why they’re being asked here, and no indication for how the author arrived at the site.

Red Flag #5: If you condense the post to the bare essentials it says "I’m 16, I repeat I'm 16, I’m also amazingly clueless about some vague travel related issue, HELP ME."


----------



## jis (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I would advise the admins and moderators to monitor PM's when stuff like this shows up.


Really? has the NSA bug caught folks here too? All I can say is it is more likely either subtle humor or just overly fertile imagination in action here.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 12, 2013)

I wasn't aware every 16-year old was required to pass a course in how to write an internet question properly and be a professional traveler at the same time.


----------



## jebr (Nov 12, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I wasn't aware every 16-year old was required to pass a course in how to write an internet question properly and be a professional traveler at the same time.


Aren't you aware? There's a test that you must pass before learning something! /s

I'm not sure how anyone could get a scam out of this. What is she trying to get me to do, go around to every airport and hope to find this innocent 16-year-old trying to lure me in?


----------



## jebr (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > The internet is easy, but the verbage on airline websites may not be. Does no one remember being 16? Be nice. This could be someone's daughter or niece.
> ...


As but one example, a 15 year old is going to need to do something much different than a 16 or 17 year old when traveling Amtrak, and the airlines may be the same way. Saying you're a minor may not be specific enough - policies for minors depend on what age they are.

Also, what exactly would she be trying to do to scam us? There's no email address in the post, no way to contact her, just a name.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 12, 2013)

Tom, thanks for clarifying that the staff hasn't yet taken a position with the NSA.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> No sixteen year old in 2013 would be this clueless about how to use the internet.
> 
> Must be some sort of scam or sting or something.


I don't know where you live or what people you may or may not know, but there are some pretty dumb sixteen year olds out there and still many parts of this country without reliable Internet or schools with budgets for computer labs. So just because you had the fortune of becoming computer literate does not make the experience ubiquitous.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

My BS meter was off the charts with this one, but I've been wrong before. Never knew it meant this much to y'all.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Nov 12, 2013)

And we wonder why new people don't join and become members as often as before. Jumping to the conclusion that the quest is "up to something" is just wrong. Can't we just give answers without jumping on people. If you don't like what is posted, DON'T OPEN IT AND DON'T RESPOND, easy as that.


----------



## jis (Nov 12, 2013)

Some of us apparently make it almost a profession to jump on people, whether new or otherwise. What can I say?  It's sad.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 12, 2013)

And, to be fair, she posted in "Non-Rail Transportation", not the main Amtrak discussion. She may have seen some of the airline topics in a Google search.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

Never mind that I'm usually protecting guests and criticizing the regulars who harp on them.

Give an inch and the hypocrites will take a mile. Lesson learned.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> My BS meter was off the charts with this one, but I've been wrong before. Never knew it meant this much to y'all.


You must eat a steady diet of shoes and crow.


----------



## jis (Nov 12, 2013)

jebr said:


> Also, what exactly would she be trying to do to scam us? There's no email address in the post, no way to contact her, just a name.


It caught someone's fertile imagination, who then in all seriousness apparently, let 'er rip and then proceeded to double down. I thought it was all subtle weird humor (not so unusual here) until I realized I had been taken


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2013)

(AU member posting - these opinions are mine and mine alone.)

Even if she is 16, she deserves the same respect and same courtesy of an answer as any other guest or member of AU. Yes, it was posted to a (basically) train forum, but do we not also get many bus questions too? :huh: I guess all those people are trying to scam us too!

And I'm not picking on any parts of the country, but there are many areas where cell phone coverage and possibly even Internet service may be poor or even non-existent. Places like parts of WV and MT I can not get coverage. And just for Devil, much of the area between SAS and ELP I can not get coverage either.

So I guess that area must be full of scammers - at least by what Devil says!

I don't make assumptions just on a few words someone has written. And I for one hope that others would not also.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > My BS meter was off the charts with this one, but I've been wrong before. Never knew it meant this much to y'all.
> ...


If and when it's appropriate I will. So far it's all theory while the OP is MIA.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure the OP is rushing back to face the accusations of being a scammer or a ****.

I sure would be if I was a 16 year old girl looking for help on how to navigate an airport.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


You mean you haven't seen a response. Very likely she, as a guest, viewed your caustic response and decided to seek advice elsewhere.

I don't blame her.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 12, 2013)

If only she had come here and said something bad about Amtrak. DA would have valiantly defended her against the AU Foamer Hordes that would have persecuted her.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, DA is Devil's Advocate, what do you expect? Maybe he was just joking.

Yeah, the OP won't come back anyway after all this, I might as well not try to help.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 12, 2013)

Will someone please pass the popcorn? This is getting interesting.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

RyanS said:


> I'm sure the OP is rushing back to face the accusations of being a scammer or a ****.


I said scam or *sting*.

Might be some sort of Freudian slip on your part though.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 12, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> And, to be fair, she posted in "Non-Rail Transportation", not the main Amtrak discussion. She may have seen some of the airline topics in a Google search.


Actually, the thread was originally in Amtrak Rail Discussion, but was moved.



RyanS said:


> If only she had come here and said something bad about Amtrak. DA would have valiantly defended her against the AU Foamer Hordes that would have persecuted her.


What if she's flying because she had a bad Amtrak experience?

Now, in all seriousness, it's rather strange that someone can somehow navigate here, of all places, when looking for information about flying. I suppose we have enough aviation related threads in the non-rail forum to show up in a Google search, and depending on what search terms were used, probably plenty of threads in the main Amtrak forum that have the phrase "airline travel" (usually used in a derogatory sense).

However she wound up here doesn't really matter, though. What's troubling is that a 16 year old needs to travel by plane, doesn't know how, and doesn't ask parents/family about how to do so. I suppose the reason could be legitimate (they have to travel by themselves, and none of their family have ever traveled by air before and thus can't help them; though even in that case one might expect some friend, neighbor, schoolteacher, etc. to have flown and have some helpful hints). But it's also possible that the OP specifically doesn't want to ask her parents. Then one has to wonder why that might be.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 12, 2013)

English might not be her or her parents' first language, and maybe her parents aren't familiar with air travel either.

Also, a quick name search turned up her Facebook profile. OP - if you're still around, you might want to ask if the mods can delete the thread. Using your real name isn't a great idea, no matter how old you are.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2013)

What I wouldn't give to be a Nigerian Prince with a ton of fake cash right about now. Pass the popcorn indeed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess this is a legitimate question, but this OP really know nothing about air travel. Planes don't even have real tickets anymore, it's all just an e-ticket, not something that can "hold on to".

If you're coming back here, Deena, you basically print out your e-ticket confirmation, show it to the check-in desk, and they will give you a boarding pass to fly. This is also where you check your bags, but it's not recommended because checking bags on all flights within North America cost extra money. You have to pass through security before getting to the boarding gates. After that, it's self-explanatory.

Don't bring lots of bags on a plane because they'll fine you dozens of dollars if it's slightly oversized or overweight. If you have lots of bags, take Amtrak or Greyhound. If you're flying international and ground transport is not an option, fly an airline from another country, they usually have larger baggage allowances.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> What I wouldn't give to be a Nigerian Prince with a ton of fake cash right about now. Pass the popcorn indeed.


Because asking for advice on air travel is totally the same as telling me where to send a postal money order.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Nov 13, 2013)

You could have just answered the question and left it alone. If something DID happen, then you would have had cause for concern.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the OP is rushing back to face the accusations of being a scammer or a ****.
> ...


I can assure you it wasn't. 
You should look back and read Mr. Harris' post.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 13, 2013)

jerichowhiskey said:


> You could have just answered the question and left it alone. If something DID happen, then you would have had cause for concern.


Who? Me? Do you really think the OP will read down enough to see my post? If she does, then it dosen't really matter what happens.


----------



## chakk (Nov 13, 2013)

The title of the thread (provided by the OP?) doesn't sound to me like something that a 16 year old would write.

Which leads me to question the authenticity (or intent?) of the original post.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 13, 2013)

I think the age comes into play and is important because she might not be sure if she's allowed, as the "minor" rules for travel seem to vary depending on the method of transportation. It's just like when I was 23 and asked, on Yahoo, "Can a 23-year old rent a car?" I wanted people to know my age since the answer could depend on that. Nobody accused me of being a 48-year old Russian male operating under a clever ruse to steal their social security number and PIN.

Shenanigans or not, I don't think it's right to call her into question and insult her instead of just answering the very simple question and behaving like a proper human being. Last I checked, this forum allowed all kinds of travel questions without having to produce ID and a birth certificate.


----------

